

Ask HN: What do you want in the cloud? - grep

Following this presentation by Adam of Heroku, what do you think that is missing in the cloud?<p>http://www.slideshare.net/adamwiggins/cloud-services?from=ss_embed
======
grep
He points out (quoting):

Database * Redis * Casandra * MySQL (RDS, while nice, isn't quite agile
enough) * PostgreSQL

Queueing * RabbitMQ * Beanstalkd * Gearman

Other * Thinking Sphinx

